# 4th anniversary of JIGNPOP



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Time is flying. 
It is already four years ago when I opened jigging and popping shop for my retirement plan. 
In retrospect, I am glad I did because I am enjoying it whether I make money or not.

When I opened my shop, I said the purpose of my shop is to search for and provide right tackle in the right direction by testing them myself.

I made many mistakes because I was new to business. However I have tried my best to bring right tackle for other fishermen.

I feel I am fortunate that Jane and Eshter work with me and they are going to work with me forever. 
When I started this business, some told me that I wouldn't enjoy fishing if I opened a tackle shop, but I still enjoy fishing more than ever because of them. 
I found not everyone in this industry is honest, but you have to accept it as long as you do business.
It concerned me when some sell knock-off jigs of FCL Labo which I carry. But surprisingly there are still many buyers for original jigs. Nowadays, it doesn't bothers me much because I have a bigger picture than selling a few jigs or poppers.

We started from a retail store and we are heading slowly for wholesale. 
On the recent trip to Korea, I visited several different manufacturers. I am very surprised at the qualities of products. Those products will be introduced soon.

I am telling all along that good products sell themselves. All I have to do is to find good products for other fishermen. 
Gary of Tady Lure told me that Tady Lure started business 50 years ago and about 60 jig companies came and disappeared during 50 years. 
My objective is to make a foundation that *JIGNPOP* still exist after 50 years.

I feel I am very fortunate and lucky that I have a job which I enjoy tremendously as a retirement plan. 
As a fishermen, nothing is better to go all around world for fishing as a job. 

Thanks for all support you guys showed to our shop. We'll try our best to provide right tackle in return.

we have over 1,500 jigging and popping rods in inventory.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

When the day comes that i can retire a looong way from now, i wish i could enjoy my hobbies as much as you do Kil. You inspire a lot of us and set a great example of living the american dream. Keep doing what your doing, love reading your reports. Always enjoyable!

And if it isnt too much to ask, do you mind posting more pictures of your shop? Just curious what your shop looks like since your website is awesome!

S4L


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I can assure you the Man wishes came true >Well done Mr Kil


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Congratulations on the shop Kil. I was actually in New York and New Jersey yesterday, but I was on an extremely tight schedule seeing customers. Wish I could have made it by the shop.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Congratulations Kil!! FISH ON Buddy!!!!!!


----------

